

France’s Censorship and Surveillance Initiatives Lack Judicial Review - linschn
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/03/frances-censorship-and-surveillance-initiatives-lack-judicial-review

======
linschn
French citizens can find the contact info of their representatives here :

[http://www.assemblee-
nationale.fr/13/qui/circonscriptions/?h...](http://www.assemblee-
nationale.fr/13/qui/circonscriptions/?hc_location=ufi)

Information (in french) about why this law is bad can be found here :
[https://www.laquadrature.net/node/9205](https://www.laquadrature.net/node/9205)

and here : [https://sous-surveillance.fr/#/](https://sous-surveillance.fr/#/)

The programs (that probably already exist to a certain extend anyway)
permitted by this law are similar in scope (but not in scale) to what Edward
Snowden revealed.

